# The Sims: Triple Deluxe Edition



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, so I'm having with installing the Sims: Triple Deluxe, it comes the following disks:-

_
The Sims: Triple Deluxe, disk 1
The Sims: Triple Deluxe, disk 2
The Sims on Holiday
The Sims: House Party
Bonus Content
_
Now when I install of them and try to run it, it says:-

_Update: It has come to our attention that you have installed another Sims expansion pack after The Sims on Holiday (or another expansion pack I can't remember). For this to work properly, The Sims on Holiday installer will now update your installation. Select OK to proceed.
_
When I click OK, it brings me to the Belkin Wireless adapter uninstaller which I used to activate my Internet connection.

When I just install the first two disks (which is just The Sims: Deluxe Edition), I click on it and it pretends to try and run, yet nothing comes up, no errors or anything.

Can someone help me out here?

Here are my computer details:

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n126/Jdeadevil/OMGCOMPSRUBBISH.png

Edit: I also installed it in the order the game instruction manual told me to.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Could you uninstall all of the sims and install the sims original only.

since you are using windows 7 i advise you to try compatibillity mode.

Right click on the sims.exe click on properties and you should see a compatibillity tab.

set it to windows xp, click on apply and ok then try to run it.

This is just a way to see if it will actually run.

If it does run, then install an exspansion pack and do exactly the same, then test it after an install, then install the next and so forth.

After that post up your results here,


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't, the first disk is _the Sims: Deluxe_. 

If that's what you meant though, I've tried that, still doesn't work.


----------

